# pics of my and baby tegu



## Anthony (Jul 16, 2009)

comparison in size of my tegu and tobys one year old that did hibernate


----------



## Anthony (Jul 16, 2009)

one more


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 17, 2009)

Sweet. Is that Roy x Purdy?


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 17, 2009)

Gorgeous baby you got there


----------



## Anthony (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks guys and yes shes from roy and ms purdy just got her tuesday and i feel shes a lot easier to hanlde now and shes getting used to me.... i think shes gona be a awesome looking tegu


----------

